# Bookmark und Startseite in Firefox?



## GodWar (11. März 2006)

Guten Tag!

Also für IE hab ich beides, welches aber in Firefox nicht fuktioniert. Wie kann ich das auch für Firefox einstellen? 

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (11. März 2006)

Öffne einfach das Kontextmenü eines Verweises und wähle den Eintrag „lesezeichen für diesen Link hinzufügen …“ oder im „Lesezeichen“-Menü den Eintrag „Lesezeichen hinzufügen …“. Für die Änderung der Startseite musst du wohl die Einstellungen ändern.

Falls diese Antwort nicht deinen Erwartungen entspricht, präzisiere dein Anliegen bitte.


----------



## GodWar (11. März 2006)

Also für Startseite anlegen:


```
this.style.behavior='url(#default#homepage)'; this.setHomePage('URL');
```

Für Favorieten:


```
javascript:window.external.AddFavorite('http://www.marius-stiller.de','Marius Stiller - Webdesign')
```

Diese Scripte funktionieren a ber NUR im IE! Ich hätte geren welche die auch im Firefox funktionieren!


----------



## con-f-use (11. März 2006)

Was du gerne hättest und was tatsächlich möglich ist, sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Ein Script das genau das macht, was du willst ist im Firefox nicht möglich, weil es dort sowas wie AddFavorite nicht gibt. Und das aus gutem Grund, denn gäbe es diese Funktion könnte jeder, wie im IE an den Bookmarks der User rumspielen - zwar auch im mit Bestätigung, aber die geben unachtsame Benutzer sehr leicht. Daher haben die Gecko-Entwickler sich entschieden, ganz darauf zu verzichten.


----------



## Cusco (9. September 2006)

con-f-use hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was du gerne hättest und was tatsächlich möglich ist, sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Ein Script das genau das macht, was du willst ist im Firefox nicht möglich, weil es dort sowas wie AddFavorite nicht gibt. Und das aus gutem Grund, denn gäbe es diese Funktion könnte jeder, wie im IE an den Bookmarks der User rumspielen - zwar auch im mit Bestätigung, aber die geben unachtsame Benutzer sehr leicht. Daher haben die Gecko-Entwickler sich entschieden, ganz darauf zu verzichten.



Doch es Geht! Schau meine Seite an http://www.muenzauktionen.eu/ Frag mich jetzt aber nicht wie es Funktioniert ich habe keinen Extracode für Firefox eingebunden, nur für IE und Netscape. Habe heute erst Firefox installiert, wollte den mal Testen und ohne Änderungen an der Seite ging es, es öffnet sich ein Fenster mit der Überschrift "Lesezeichen hinzufügen" darunter kann das Verzeichnis gewählt werden 

//edit

Ich habe es rausgefunden, FireFox gibt sich als Netscape aus  Soviel ich weiss ist ja beides Mozilla ich denke daran liegt es.

Hier Mein Code, ist ein wenig gequetscht um Traffic zu Sparren, einfach die Funktion lesezeichen(); aufrufen, ist für IE, Netscape und FireFox


```
function addNet(url,titel){if((typeof window.sidebar=="object") && (typeof window.sidebar.addPanel=="function")){window.sidebar.addPanel(titel,url,"");}else{alert("Sie Nutzen eine veralterte Netscape Version!\nLesezeichen hinzufügen ist nicht möglich!");}}
function lesezeichen(){var url=window.location.href,t=document.title,ap=navigator.appName;
if(ap=="Microsoft Internet Explorer"){window.external.AddFavorite(url,t);}else{
if(ap=="Netscape"){addNet(url,t);}else{alert("Mit ihren Browser ist kein Lesezeichen über Javascript möglich.\nBitte legen sie das Lesezeichnen manuel an.\nURL:"+url);};}};
```


----------



## sallatry (5. August 2007)

Dein Ansatz ist schon interessant, aber igendwas läuft noch falsch mit dem bookmark via firefox. Deine website quetsch sich in die linke bookmark liste, das wird user nicht efreuen,

Aber das Problem mit Deine website als startseite im browser genierieren klappt auch nicht!


----------



## Cusco (6. August 2007)

sallatry hat gesagt.:


> Dein Ansatz ist schon interessant, aber igendwas läuft noch falsch mit dem bookmark via firefox. Deine website quetsch sich in die linke bookmark liste, das wird user nicht efreuen,
> 
> Aber das Problem mit Deine website als startseite im browser genierieren klappt auch nicht!



Wie was linke liste?  Und Startseite anlegen ist gar nicht auf der Seite es geht nur um die Favoriten, Startseite würde finde ich auch zu weit gehen


----------



## DunklerEngel (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:

Nach Hinzufügen der Seite unter den Lesezeichen vom Firefox und erneutem Aufruf der Seite wird die Seite zum einen in der linken Seite nur zur Hälfte angezeigt und das Lesezeichen erscheint oben in der Sidebar des FF.

Ich habe mich nun schon fast tot gegoogelt, auch versucht, das Script zu ändern, aber ich komme einfach nicht auf die Lösung.

Hat jemand mittlerweile noch eine Idee? Die Seite mit den Münzauktionen habe ich auch besucht und getestet, auch dort besteht das Problem

Greetz
Engel


----------

